# how to identify best highflyer pigeon



## shuvoctg (Aug 31, 2011)

i am new pigeon owner. i want to buy some highflyer pigeon.
pls help me to how to identify best highflyer pigeon...
tell me what should i look when buy a pigeon.....


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I would say Pakistani or Iranian probably. Iranians tumble so don't know I'd you want that or not. Find put what's out there in your area go see the birds fly for yourself then decide. It would be much better for you to buy birds from someone who is flying then and not just breeding then.


----------



## shuvoctg (Aug 31, 2011)

thanx for the reply but i want to know the sign of the best tippler pigeion lyk eye sign body shape what to look when buying a pigeon


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

There is only one type of tippler and that's the English tippler. All others high flyers are wrongly called tipplers. What to look for is English tipplers, they can be almost any color and pattern. Most have pearl eyes but it's not a must. They are smaller than homers, skinny, wide breasted and look athletic. Search google for english tippler pictured and you can go on my profile and see my birds.


----------



## hohotanvir (Jan 17, 2013)

*Pigeons Medicine*

Can i apply human medicine on pigeons. If then how much


----------

